# Exciting new report about blister beetles



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After reading this report on the Internet, I'm going to go full out to encourage blister beetles in my alfalfa!!!

This is the quote: "Oh how exciting! Humans sometimes go to strange lengths for sex. Take the alleged aphrodisiac Spanish fly. It's a ground-up bug called a blister beetle that contains the acid cantharidin. When taken and excreted, it causes a burning sensation in the urethra that apparently passes for sexual excitement in some circles. Oh, and the powder is toxic. [Top 10 Aphrodisiacs]"

I might leave out the last sentence about toxicity in my marketing.

Ralph


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

The "burning sensation in the urethra that apparently passes for sexual excitement in some circles" is not a circle that I want to be inside. I can attest to the aphrodisiacs getting n shape, psychoanalysis and.........oh yeah, the alchohol, but that's about it. Haha


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That would qualify as a vertical market in your hay making/marketing plan.......


----------

